# Enamel Crackle Paint Process?



## SBOhio (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been working/ researching crackle paint finish processes lately. I'm building a simple frame to support an old Caterpillar Tractor sign that's been in the family for years, but stuck in the basement. I had some really good luck with the diy method of 1. base coat 2. Elmer's Glue 3. Apply 1/2 water, 1/2 latex paint. The hard part is getting the latex paint on the semi wet glue. You have one shot at it. Load brush super heavy and make one stroke. It would be much easier to be able to spray on enamel paint. I did a with it over the Elmer's glue and got no cracking. They have to be doing this for automotive finish for example but I can't find any thing on it?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I've used a crackle medium with latex. Don't know if it would work w/ enamel.
Can ya check with a GOOD paint store? Ben. Moore or Sherwin Wms. sellers should have an answer. Maybe even an auto body repair supplier.
Bill


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Uh! Just checked around, and there is a water based concrete enamel that might just work with the crackle medium.
Look it up.
Bill


----------



## SBOhio (Jan 7, 2010)

I've had some luck with brushing over the glue with latex, but its hard to get even. I thought if I could get something to make the enamel crack it would be much easier to apply an even coat.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Crackle doesn't have to be even, and you don't want to rebrush a wet area.
Bill


----------

